# CLEO COLA MYSTERY BOTTLE



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

HELP !!!

 The only way I know of to present the following is by posting several individual pages, each showing a seperate image of the Cleo Cola bottle in question. So please bare with me in the event I mess up some where along the line, as I expect the disappearing edit button to give me some problems.

 In any event, my query involves a Cleo Cola bottle I bought the other day for $2.00. I normally don't purchase bottles in this condition, but it was cheap and I figured what the heck. It's my first Cleo, and when I got home and did some research, I discovered something peculiar about it.

          Please note;  Each page will have it's own seperate text, with a summary on the last one

 This first image is a full view of the bottle I bought, and overall it's in pretty good shape ... except for the applied coloring labeling, that is, which some of you will notice right away is kind of "odd."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

This second image is from the book, "Collecting Applied Color Soda Bottles" (Third Edition) and is on Page 97 of the book, image number 215. The text reference to the bottle is on Page 95 where it list the bottle as being from Reno, Nevada and is considered "Rare." This particular photo is like so many others I have seen of the bottle with "Red" lettering. Plese notice the "pointed" Os, etc., which indicates a certain exactness and/or similarity to my bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

Next next one is a backside image of my bottle showing the Reno, Nevada information, etc. Plus, take a close look at the larger Cleo Cola, and how it is more of a light "peachy" color, instead of red. But the rest of the applied "white" wording is in almost mint condition.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

And now back to the front of the bottle again. In this closeup you can clearly see where the Red lettering is completly gone, and not even a microscopic trace of it remains. The words Cleo Cola appear to have originally been clear and/or "see through." But I really don't think this is the case. I believe they were red to begin with, but somehow faded or deteroiated away. And notice on the right where the white paint seems to have mysteriously "washed" over where the red letters used to be.

 So with all said and done ... I wonder what happened to my bottle over the years to cause such weird abnormalities to occur?  Obviously it was exposed to the sun and/or soil conditions to cause the loss of the red paint. But if this is the case, why didn't it occur to the rest of the lettering, and only the red? 

 If anyone knows about this red vs. white applied coloring, and if they were possibly two "different" types of paint, please let me know what you have to say.

           Or ... is my bottle a "clear" lettering variation that I can find absolutely no picture of? 

 Thanks to all for taking the time to wade through all of this. Your comments are always welcome.

 Sincerely,

 SODAPOPBOB

 "The End"


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 2, 2010)

hey bob , interesting bottle ,,it must be either a dug bottle or was left outside exposed to the weather gono.com only list three states that it came from KS. NV. & MO. and only two colors . there were two designs as to what i could find the lettering like yours and another with a lady lounging... see photo


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

TJSJHART ~

 Thanks a million for the info ... however, I have discovered there are actually FIVE variations of the Cleo Cola bottle. Three different ones with the "Cleopatra" lady, and two with basic wording. All five are listed (with photos) in the ACL book I referred to, with the "Outlined" lady variation being the rarest and most valuable of the lot. If necessary, and if someone doesn't beat me to it, I will post individual images of them later.

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 2, 2010)

i was going to post a pic of the bottle with the lady but ..it's your thread...so..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

TJSJHART ~

 Thanks again ... and I wouldn't have minded a bit had you posted the photos first. In fact, there was a time not long ago when I couldn't have done it if I had tried. 

 This is direct from the ACL book, with the so called rare "Outlined Queen" being image number 219. The accompaning text indicates that an example of this bottle (# 219) sold sometime between 1998-2000 for $535.00.

 Following this post is an image of another "Words Only" variation that I found on the internet and is not shown in the ACL book.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's the "Words Only" variation ... but other than this image, I have no info on it's rarity or value. But it is clearly different with the "swirl-script" lettering. So I guess this makes a total of "six" variations ... and counting ???

 And back to my initial question ... I wonder why the red is gone from my bottle but not the white?

         Does anyone else have an example of this oddity happening to other bottle(s)?

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought I would go ahead and add this final image, which is the text part from the ACL book. And for anyone interested in a green version of the bottle, there is a pretty descent looking one on e-Bay right now (4-2-10 @ 3M Pacific Time) with an opening bid amount of $95.00. I think these normally go for around $150.00, but I'm not sure.

 SPB

                         P.S. The value info (which are examples of actual sells) read left-to-right ... 

                                                                                            1993-94    1995-97   1998-2001


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

... and as long as I'm going crazy with this so called thread of mine, (which has mutated into a "rope"), I thought I might as well post this link to the e-Bay bottle I was talking about. (Photo below is actual bottle). I "think" it's number 217 in the ACL book, (an example of which sold in 1998-2001 for $100.00). But please don't quote me on the value, as I am really not sure - other than what the "book" says.

 Now I'll just kick-back and let all of you Cleo Cola experts tell me what the heck is wrong with my, (what could have been a) rare bottle. What happened to the "red" paint? And who wants to disappoint me on what it's current value is in it's present condition?

 Thanks for tolerating my "Tom Foolery." I think I drank too much coffee this morning! LOL

 SPB

http://cgi.ebay.com/1935-Cleo-Cola-Soda-Bottle_W0QQitemZ190385901548QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c53e24fec


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 2, 2010)

well my last little ,,,i'll call it a rant   i am also lookin for a copy of that book. another member posted that he was wantin a copy ,,i just waited to long to ask . the  people who wrote it are havin problems sooooo.. and i would love to lay my hands on any of those variations of this bottle.


----------



## carling (Apr 3, 2010)

There was a big controversy on this site regarding the 7up bottles and their missing orangish paint, and theories thrown about.  You can probably pull up the old posts.  Seems like white generally holds up better than other colors.

 Rick


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2010)

Rick ~

 Thanks!

 I found the discussion you mentioned, and just read the entire three pages. Wow! Lots of helpful info on the Red vs White paint issue. Plus some other interesting stuff to tuck away in my secret files. But the bottom line appears to be that red paint, especially back in the early days, just didn't have the lasting abilities as did the more often used, (and perfected) white paint ... thus, possibly one of the many reasons there are more white ACLs than there are red ones. Of course, the better red and white combo's we all have are mostly from the 1950s. At least, most of mine are!  My Cleo Cola is dated either 1941 or 1944. But even under a magnifying glass I can't tell for sure.

 Thanks again,

 Bob


----------

